# Lawn Garden Tractor foot pads/mats



## yobry1 (Mar 17, 2012)

I know this may be a trivial topic but, I've seen many members here restore old lawn/garden tractors and was curious if anyone has found a way to make replacement foot pads/mats. Is there a larger rubber mat with a selfstick/peel n stick bottom which I can cut out the size foot mat my lawn tractor needs? I'm not paying $30+shipping for a couple peices of rubber with adhesive in one side. There has to be a better way.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you considered "Rubber grid stair tread"? Or something similar that you can cut to fit? They have these at Home Depot for about $7, and are 9 x 24". Either stick them down with a good quality double sided tape or contact cement.
Food for thought anyways!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

you were reading my mind, Bill.....it's what I always used on mine


----------



## yobry1 (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanx yall. I'll check Lowes tomorrow(10mls closer than HD).


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

cool


----------



## john walsh (Sep 25, 2010)

I lost (Popped off, ran over, chewed up) a foot pad on one of my Craftsman's and made a reasonable facsimile from an old cheapo auto floor mat I had lying around. Since mine were mirror images of each other, I popped off the remaining one and used it as a pattern to cut out a new one from the thin rubber of the floor mat. Works fine and even looks pretty similar to the old one. I secured it through the original small rectangular mounting holes with some #8 machine screws, nuts and washers. I also thought of using contact cement to affix, but didnt go that route. John


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I threw mine away, and rolled on some herculiner where the mats used to be. I got tired of taking them off to clean grass, dirt, etc out from under them. Also they where holding moisture, and 1 side was starting to rust.


----------



## Jssec (Oct 6, 2018)

https://www.harborfreight.com/self-adhesive-rubber-safety-step-mat-98858.html
$5.99


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

yobry1 said:


> I know this may be a trivial topic but, I've seen many members here restore old lawn/garden tractors and was curious if anyone has found a way to make replacement foot pads/mats. Is there a larger rubber mat with a selfstick/peel n stick bottom which I can cut out the size foot mat my lawn tractor needs? I'm not paying $30+shipping for a couple peices of rubber with adhesive in one side. There has to be a better way.


The herculiner is still holding on pretty good, and it has a grit to it that keeps your feet from slipping.


----------

